# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  كتاب حول مقاومة المواد

## الوسادة

كتاب حول مقاومة المواد مدنية 39


كتاب فى خواص مقاومة المواد

ان شالله يكون بفيد طلاب الهندسة المدنية 

مع حبي

الوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اجعلها في ميزان حسناتك  :Smile:

----------

